# Novice and OTTB - talk some sense into me



## Rivonia (27 May 2015)

Being a novice, this is the only forward horse I've ever ridden - and I love it! Just to make it clear, I am as far from a daredevil as you can get. I first set on a horse two years ago and I still struggle with canter. This horse makes me feel very safe precisely because she is so responsive. All other school horses have breaks but very little gas - she has both. Is it normal to feel safer on a forward horse? 

I am thinking of buying her. My trainer has her on loan, has ridden her extensively and she thinks this is the right horse for me. I do trust her as she has no dog in the fight. The trainer says that the mare is very sane, has very few vices (some half-hearted napping that even I deal without even noticing I'm dealing with it - my trainer had to point it out). She is unbelievably respectful on the ground, no spooking whatsoever, my trainer hasn't seen her pin her ears once in two months even when being ridden by beginners in high-stress situations. She is easy to collect even by me and she is the only horse I know how to canter on easily. 

So, I need a stern talking to from you guys 

Just to mention it, finance and experienced support will not be a problem.


----------



## bluebellfreddy (27 May 2015)

It sounds like you have been lucky and found a very nice horse. If she also has good breaks then the forward ness is not such an issue. As long as you keep having lessons and if at any point she starts to nap more or stops listening to you and getting strong you, get some on top of it straight away. 

Good luck and have lots of fun if you do buy her.


----------



## Theocat (27 May 2015)

Novices buying horses and muddling through on their own are a problem. 

If you have proper, constant experienced support, and the money, and you've been riding long enough to know you want to stick at it, and know there will be rough times and times when you feel like you're going backwards, and most of all accept that if it doesn't work out there's no shame in selling on for the sake of the horse if you need to, then I'm not going to talk you ought of it. The experienced support is the key, as long as they can be there practically all the time, and not seen once a week for a lesson.


----------



## Rivonia (27 May 2015)

My trainer practically lives at the yard where I would keep the mare and I would let her use the mare for her more advanced students so I think the support would be more than adequate. In case something goes wrong with this arrangement, I do have a backup yard with a similar setup (I take lessons at two yards).

You guys are not talking me out of it at all, you're talking me into it  
Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 May 2015)

Only buy it subject to 5 stage vetting and make sure you are prepared to drop a few perks in your life [proper holidays, new cars, retail therapy], in exchange for endless mucking out, grooming, learning all about minor aliments you never ever heard of, freak accidents which can be avoided by common sense etc etc.
Not all ex racehorses are nutters and not all are damaged by racing, but being TBs they tend to need a bit more attention to detail than natives.


----------



## leflynn (27 May 2015)

Rivonia said:



			Being a novice, this is the only forward horse I've ever ridden - and I love it! Just to make it clear, I am as far from a daredevil as you can get. I first set on a horse two years ago and I still struggle with canter. This horse makes me feel very safe precisely because she is so responsive. All other school horses have breaks but very little gas - she has both. Is it normal to feel safer on a forward horse? 

I am thinking of buying her. My trainer has her on loan, has ridden her extensively and she thinks this is the right horse for me. I do trust her as she has no dog in the fight. The trainer says that the mare is very sane, has very few vices (some half-hearted napping that even I deal without even noticing I'm dealing with it - my trainer had to point it out). She is unbelievably respectful on the ground, no spooking whatsoever, my trainer hasn't seen her pin her ears once in two months even when being ridden by beginners in high-stress situations. She is easy to collect even by me and she is the only horse I know how to canter on easily. 

So, I need a stern talking to from you guys 

Just to mention it, finance and experienced support will not be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

If you feel safe on a horse then go for it, I bought my ex racer becasue he made me feel safe and he was fun, I'd never owned my own but had horses on loan (inc the one before that rocked my confidence as he became downright dangerous).  As long as you have support and enough pennies for lessons then do it.  Not all ex racers are mad or crazy and they have generally seen the world a bit more so if you start going places or want to do other things they are often less bothered. I have used mine for lead rein for a 12 yr old novice and can hack on the buckle end, if I want to go whizzing round an xc course like a loony I can do that too, or do sensible DR, it's his temprament not just his breeding    I used to ride a cob x welsh d and he took more attention than my TB does....  Good luck and if you go for it we'll need pics


----------



## siennamiller (27 May 2015)

She sounds lovely,mass and others have said, you have plenty of support to help you through any issues. 
She sounds like my first horse, she was an ex racehorse, I had ridden/handled her whilst she was in training, and then re homed her to stop her being pts. She was the kindest, gentlest horse, again, she was forward going but in a nice way. I had lots of fun with her. Sometimes you know they are for you, she was my 'one'.
Good luck, I look forward to hearing how you are getting on.


----------



## criso (27 May 2015)

I would try her in a few challenging situations first.  It can be fine riding under supervision in a controlled environment but very different if she is out of her comfort zone and you have to deal with it without advice.

Try hacking on your own, if she is prone to nappiness this might reveal it.  You say your trainer had to point it out, these subtle signs can escalate if not corrected so make sure you can identify and correct them if needed.

I used to have a novice sharer for my ex racer and while he took the micky a bit, eating on hacks and dawdling so that hacks took twice as long as they should: he was kind and did take care of her.


----------



## PorkChop (27 May 2015)

She sounds lovely  if you have continued support then why not - would definitely advise a vetting though - good luck and keep us updated


----------



## SpringArising (27 May 2015)

criso said:



			I would try her in a few challenging situations first.  It can be fine riding under supervision in a controlled environment but very different if she is out of her comfort zone and you have to deal with it without advice.

Try hacking on your own, if she is prone to nappiness this might reveal it.  You say your trainer had to point it out, these subtle signs can escalate if not corrected so make sure you can identify and correct them if needed
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. Also ask yourself if you will be able to handle and ride her on your own. Is she still going to be sane when not ridden by lots of people and your instructor regularly? Horses can change in a flash if not worn out daily. 

How is she to ride out? Will you be able to pull her up if cantering out with others? Is she going to go hell for leather as soon as her feet hit a patch of grass? 

Lots of things to consider, but remember that your instructor might not always be around. Far better to be under-horsed than over.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 May 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Agree with this. Also ask yourself if you will be able to handle and ride her on your own. Is she still going to be sane when not ridden by lots of people and your instructor regularly? Horses can change in a flash if not worn out daily. 

How is she to ride out? Will you be able to pull her up if cantering out with others? Is she going to go hell for leather as soon as her feet hit a patch of grass? 

Lots of things to consider, but remember that your instructor might not always be around. Far better to be under-horsed than over.
		
Click to expand...

If it does not work out but you have a sound horse which is a bit too much for you, you just sell it, simples. Yo can pay your instructor to ride it for prospective buyers.


----------



## SpringArising (27 May 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			If it does not work out but you have a sound horse which is a bit too much for you, you just sell it, simples. Yo can pay your instructor to ride it for prospective buyers.
		
Click to expand...


Well, sure. But how many times have we seen horses being advertised for months and months on end because they're too much for the owner? Just look at any local sale page to you and I'm sure you would find lots.


----------



## Apercrumbie (27 May 2015)

You seem to have a good support network in place so I would go for it.  I think most problems with novice owners arise because they do not have enough experienced and kind help.  Make sure you can afford to a) buy her b) keep her, think of all those extras like tack, rugs, feed, bedding, shoes, it all adds up and up and up and c) keep paying for instruction.  If you have the money and you like her, buy her!  Get her vetted and take her hacking alone before you do though.


----------



## criso (27 May 2015)

Plus it can set someone's progress right back and dent their confidence if they find themselves in difficulties.

I'm not saying don't buy and I would have said what I did regardless of breed, my dopey tbs give me far less trouble that many of the cobs and wbs around us,

It has just been my observation that one thing that people who have always been in a riding school situation are sometimes not  aware of, is how much a horse can change in a different environment so take your time to try her out.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (28 May 2015)

But she is not going to change things much, horse will still be used in the school and instructor will help her.
She can ask for a week's trial and see if it works out, agree hacking is essential, never ever stick to the arena. She needs to hack out with others, ride back and upfront and then  leave them and see if all is OK.
I really don't think instructor would recommend horse if it was not suitable [assuming instructor is experienced]


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (28 May 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Well, sure. But how many times have we seen horses being advertised for months and months on end because they're too much for the owner? Just look at any local sale page to you and I'm sure you would find lots.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but there is nothing wrong with the horse, it would just be advertised as normal horse.
I see it as an opportunity to get a half decent horse and progress her riding quickly.
She could potter away with plods and never get anywhere, and still have a problem with anything she buys.
I had a woman wanted a horse that was not ploddy for endurance at a low level, she got on my boy and double barrelled him in the ribs, not even picking up the reins, anything like a forward going horse would have been over the rails and off in to the distance. This was due to her riding her own plod.


----------



## criso (28 May 2015)

The thing is I know of several people in almost exactly the same  circumstances where it didn't work out.  The main difference was the instructor was less scrupulous and preferred forward going horses whether they suited her clients or not.

Horses were kept on and used in the school.  However the buyers struggled and found the horses too much for them when they took them out or even rode them in the school by themselves.  One rider really rose to the challenge and despite many falls was not put off and did progress very quickly.  Another ended up in hospital and still has hip pain several years later.  She gave up riding and sold the horse making a huge loss, it was overpriced in the first place but it also now had a bad reputation which lowered the price.  Nice horse, the experienced person who bought it got a bargain and a horse they would otherwise have not been able to afford. They knew the situation and did take advantage of the seller who  now injured was struggling financially and needed to sell quickly.

The majority fell in between these two extremes with horses a bit too much for them.  Some realised their mistake quickly and sold the horse and bought another they could enjoy, others stuck with it but they were never really happy hacking or constantly  worrying in the school in case something spooked the horse or if other people rode in the school with and 'upset' their horse by going out of a walk.  It was a busy yard so you did have to share the school and be able to work with people doing their own thing at the same time.  

As liveries, we saw it happen again and again but nothing we could do as the pupils believed the instructor and ignored suggestions of a trial or a share before they bought.


----------



## Rivonia (31 May 2015)

A bit of an update, bad news 

Today was perfect, I rode "my" mare and she was perfect. I did things I never would on another horse, cantered AND jumped quite a few jumps. Now, obviously, you guys don't know me but I am the biggest coward there is. I jumped exactly two cavalletti before today and I think my total cantered distance up to now is less than 2km. I trusted the mare, I wasn't scared at all and I ENOJOYED it! Cantering and jumping especially. We finished the lesson and I took her into the neighboring woods - again, perfect, even though I got us lost - she managed to find the way home.

I spoke to my instructor, we worked out a deal for her to buy the mare, I would help out financially - basically a share type agreement, in writing - perfect!

She had another lesson after me and now she is lame  the mare, not the instructor.
...insert foul language here...

Just to mention it, vetting isn't really done in my country. Since my country is not very horsey, there are very few equine vets and they point blank refuse to put their signature on anything that might be seen as endorsement. I think I will look up all the tests done in a vetting and just request them separately if I find another horse I like.


----------



## Rivonia (31 May 2015)

Sorry, I forgot, I am very thankful for all of your advice, it has helped me a lot.


----------



## Theocat (1 June 2015)

A horse going lame wouldn't necessarily put me off - they all do from time to time! You need to find out why she's lame and how long it lasts before you can decide if it's a deal breaker.


----------



## lastchancer (1 June 2015)

You're smitten with the horse and sound as though you are realistic enough to make it work. See how she goes soundness wise - it might just be a blip. If she comes sound then go for it. You could buy a more 'suitable' horse and not get along with it, and then be wondering 'what if?'
My first horse was about the most unsuitable I could possibly have found, and 20 years later he's still the most amazing horse I've ever seen


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (15 June 2015)

There is no need to have a share horse vetted.  It's for the potential new owner to have a horse vetted.  The purpose of the vetting is to protect your investment, the purchase price.  A horse might look fine but have eg arthritis, obviously if you bought a horse you would expect to pay less for one with arthritis than one without.  Or maybe you wouldn't want to buy a horse with arthritis at all.  That is what the vetting is for.  If you're only planning to be the sharer, then if the horse turns out to have problems you simply give notice to end the share and find another horse to share, like you have done this time.  By the way, just because this horse is lame currently it doesn't mean the horse has major long-term problems, sometimes horses go lame because of minor one-off issues and need only a short rest to recover.  If you have your heart set on this horse you could see if she comes sound in a few weeks and start the share then.


----------



## sheilaclark (15 June 2015)

Rivonia said:



			Being a novice, this is the only forward horse I've ever ridden - and I love it! Just to make it clear, I am as far from a daredevil as you can get. I first set on a horse two years ago and I still struggle with canter. This horse makes me feel very safe precisely because she is so responsive. All other school horses have breaks but very little gas - she has both. Is it normal to feel safer on a forward horse? 

I am thinking of buying her. My trainer has her on loan, has ridden her extensively and she thinks this is the right horse for me. I do trust her as she has no dog in the fight. The trainer says that the mare is very sane, has very few vices (some half-hearted napping that even I deal without even noticing I'm dealing with it - my trainer had to point it out). She is unbelievably respectful on the ground, no spooking whatsoever, my trainer hasn't seen her pin her ears once in two months even when being ridden by beginners in high-stress situations. She is easy to collect even by me and she is the only horse I know how to canter on easily. 

So, I need a stern talking to from you guys 

Just to mention it, finance and experienced support will not be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck and have lots of fun if you do buy her.


----------

